# Diamondback Podium 2



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

hey everybody im looking at getting a diamondback podium 2 from 2011 was just curious how diamondback stands up as far as road bikes go. 
rame: DBR Custom Fully Butted 7005 Alloy Preformance Road Geometry Frame, Formed Top Tube 

Fork: DBR Podium Performance Carbon, Alloy Steerer 

Components:
FSA Vero compact crankset; 50/34t
Sealed Cartridge BB
Shimano Tiagra derailleurs
Shimano Tiagra Dual Control 9spd shifters
Shimano Tiagra Dual Control 9spd levers
Tektro R530 dual pivot brakes
Shimano HG50 9spd cassette(12-25t)
Shimano 505 clipless pedals
DBR Drop Bar Road 31.8
DBR 3D forged stem, +/-7 degree, 31.8
DBR Performance seatpost, alloy micro adjust 27.2mm
DBR Performance road saddle
Semi Sealed headset; 1-1/8
KMC-Z99 chain
DBR bartape w/ gel 
Wheelset:
Equation R17 rims
28h Alloy QR hubs
Black 14g stainless steel spokes
Michelin Dynamic 700x23c tires
Weight: 21.31 lbs (56cm, no pedals)


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like a really solid bike sold at Jenson for $599.00 with Tiagra. Great bike in this price range. Comparable bike seem to be $1,000 or more. I would recommend for sure!


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks! I ordered it last week and it should be here by Wednesday ill post some pics and let y'all know how it rides. I know its going to be a 200% improvement from what I am riding know just was curious how the bike stacks up to others in its class.


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

I just picked mine up today. I haven't ridden it yet due to rain, but I am tuning it up now. I must say that it looks really good. I have high hopes for it. The only thing that I dont like about it is the bottom bracket, but my friends felt F85 that he paid over $1000 for has the same st bottom bracket! I think I will really like this bike.


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jman72 said:


> The only thing that I dont like about it is the bottom bracket, but my friends felt F85 that he paid over $1000 for has the same st bottom bracket! I think I will really like this bike.


Is this something that can be changed easily. And what about it do you not like

thanks post some pics


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

What sorts of tuning are you doing


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

It is a square taper type bottom bracket, it works fine, just that the bearings are a little smaller than say a BB30, and right now Im kinda on the heavy side 220lbs. It will work fine I am sure. I dont know if you can run one of those bottom brackets with the external bearings?? maybe someone with more knowledge can tell us? You will really like the bicycle, great bike for the money. I am having to do alot of tuning though, and trying to true the front wheel . Just get some tools, watch some Youtube vids and have fun, I am! Ill try to post a couple pics later.


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

just got done trueing the wheels, now im working on getting the brakes lined up perfectly. Next I'll tune up the derailleurs and go ride it. Ill report back after I ride it this afternoon.Oh, and I will solder my cable ends also, I hate those crimp on cable ends!


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Got it all tuned up and rode it down the street, it rides great! I still have to play with the seat placement and bars a little. I will take it out on a 20 mile ride tomorrow to see how it does. So far seems like a great purchase!


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow it looks Great! what size did ya end up getting? and roughly what does it weigh?


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

I got a 56cm. I had a Cannondale Caad 10 5 last year but unfortunately couldnt keep it due to my lack of a job. I compared the geometry to my caad 10 so it feels pretty good. I am 5'11" and have pretty long arms and legs, just short neck/torso, and it fits perfect I believe. I could probably ride a 54cm, but I never liked how they got a little squirly feeling when I stand up and mash on the pedals.I havent weighed it, but I believe its supposed to be around 21-22 with pedals, not as light as my 18lb caad 10, but theres also a $1000 dollar difference! Just got back from a short 3 mile ride, gonna do a 20+ ride tomorrow to see how it does after I pick some water bottle cages up from the LBS in the morning.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I have this bike coming in this week from Jamis bicycle. They have a 58, my size and blowing it out at $599.00. This looks like an AMAZING DEAL? I believe it retails for around $1,200? I have been shopping for over a month and this seems to be the best deal for a Tiagra bike I could find ANYWHERE! My initial budget was around $1,500 but my wife wants to make sure I like road biking before spending allot more.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice. I messed around with these on a trainer in Sports Authority and it's unarguably a bike that works. Don't bother with replacing anything other than perhaps a saddle and bars. It'll actually be interesting to test the longevity of the bike as a whole.


----------



## passthestoke (Apr 8, 2012)

YES please keep this updated, a lot of us are wondering about this bike...subscribed


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

will do, i can do weekly updates i am doing a 204 mile ride from seattle to portland at the end of the month so i will also update on how it goes on that ride

really excited about getting this bike.


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just now finished my 20 mile ride on the new bike. It is working really well. It feels pretty fast, the only thing holding it back is me. I still have to get the derailleurs adjusted perfectly, not sure if my outer chain ring is a little off or if the front derailleur is still off, time will tell. I had no problems with the bike at all, just make sure you check all the bolts before you ride it, I found a few pretty loose when i built mine up, like the rear brake mount, and the stem was loose.


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think i have the same issue with the chain i believe it is the front de-railer. I took in on a 10 mile ride and boy did it handle. climbed very nicely, first time I have used a compact crank set and i like it a lot. also the tiagra shifters I have to say that they are great . I got a 54 and im 5' 10" 185 and it wasnt squirley at all when i got up and rammed on the pedals. Picks ups and holds speed real nice. the weight is around 20 lbs not bad but not the lightest. If your looking for a new road bike I would pick this up its only $599 on jenson usa.

more updates to come!


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

aferch87, my bike arrived at Jenson today! They have to assemble, and assuming I like the short test ride, I will likely get this bike! For the price, it seems like the best value I've seen! The pictures look nice, how does it look in person? Does the bike have the feel of quality? 

I was originally looking at higher end carbon 105 bikes, but since I'm new to road biking the aluminum frame, carbon fork/Tiagra mix seems like a nice first road bike. At $599.00 bucks, I should be able to ride for a year and sell at a decent price. Who knows, maybe I'll be happy with this bike for a longer period of time?

Did you research this bike and others before making your final decision?


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ya I did a lot of research I was looking at the Allez compact, and the fuji Roubaix 3.0. Both those bikes have Sora components but the geometry of the allez is pretty legit. I stumbled across this price I couldn't pass up the fact that it has Tiagra components for that price. The bike feels great I only did and easy 10 miles today with a minor climb. tomorrow ill put a good 50 miles on it just to get a good feel, but as far as todays ride the bike overall felt comfortable and responsive. But remember dont fit yourself to the bike make the bike fit to you. I still have some minor tweaking to do with this bike adjust seat position and shifting. I think this is a bike I will have for a long time. And yes it is so much better looking in person.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback! I'm looking forward to seeing the bike in person. Hope it feels good, as I've taken several bikes out, so I've got a fair idea of what feels good. I'll deffimetly share my feedback once I purchase/try the bike out in person.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Curious. What were you able to sell the caad for that made getting a new bike a more cost effective option?


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Curious. What were you able to sell the caad for that made getting a new bike a more cost effective option?


I parted it out on ebay


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

I just got back from my second 20 mile ride on this bike, it is working great! I really like this bike with the exception of the saddle. I have one coming though, the same type I had on my Caad 10 last year(Prologo Kappa Pas).
I reset my front derailleur today, it was mounted too high on the seat tube. The Shimano instructions say 1-3mm gap between the outer chainring teeth and the outer derailleur guide height wise. Mine had about 7mm so I lowered it down and reset everything and it is working really good. Not going to mess with anything geometry wise til I get the new saddle.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Good to hear that the adjustment is working Jman72! I went by the bike store today, my Diamondback arrived but won't be assembled for a day or so. I will keep you updated!


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you manage your 50 mile ride on your Podium 2 aferch87? You must be in good shape! How did things go for you. Did the bike perform well?


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad to hear all of you like the Podium 2. I just got a 2011 model as well. I'm 5' 10" 195lbs and went with the 54 as well. The fit is right one. After a week or two of small 10 mile rides I did a 30 mile run last Sunday and I'm really happy with the performance. Of course, I'm coming from MTB riding!! 

I'm interested in your choice of seat replacement. Why did you choose the one you did and what is it about it that's different from the stock? Thanks


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

RideN said:


> I'm interested in your choice of seat replacement. Why did you choose the one you did and what is it about it that's different from the stock? Thanks


Basically the stock seat causes pain. I really feel pressure on my Ischium. The stock seat I had on my Caad 10 was a Prologo Kappa pas with the perineal relief point, it seemed to have a little more padding also. It was super comfy and not too expensive so I got one off of ebay.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. I'm really just starting out on road riding and heck, haven't been on a bike since last summer. 

I didn't have any seat issues until I did 30 miles last weekend. I was pretty sore the next day or so, but I that may be due to my lack of riding. 

I was actually surprised how well this bike climbs considering it's only an 18sp and I'm coming from a 27 sp MTB, I will say that I was pushed to the limit on one hill during my last ride, but I'm sure that's more based on my lack of conditioning than the gearing. I may try putting on a rear cassette with the 12x27t and see if I even feel the difference.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

RideN said:


> Thanks. I'm really just starting out on road riding and heck, haven't been on a bike since last summer.
> 
> I didn't have any seat issues until I did 30 miles last weekend. I was pretty sore the next day or so, but I that may be due to my lack of riding.
> 
> I was actually surprised how well this bike climbs considering it's only an 18sp and I'm coming from a 27 sp MTB, I will say that I was pushed to the limit on one hill during my last ride, but I'm sure that's more based on my lack of conditioning than the gearing. I may try putting on a rear cassette with the 12x27t and see if I even feel the difference.


If you made it to 30 miles before the saddle started giving you a problem, I would say, give it some time before you spend more $$$ on another saddle. Even if your rear end was toughened up, adjusting to the contours of a different saddle can take a few rides. Same with the cassette. Hills get easier the more you ride them.


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

I changed saddles because my Prologo last year never hurt like this one does. I went ahead and switched, at least I know the new saddle will work as good if not better. 
I dont mind my gearing, yeah it could get tough on really steep hills, I live in the ozark mountains which is a hilly area, but maybe the gearing on this bike will make me stronger?
loving it so far.


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

@ hottody ya i took it out for a 50 mile ride today and boy did the bike preform well. on the flats it opens up and holds speed great, climbing was also a good i only had to stand up 2 or 3 times to bring cadence back up, theres a section on the trail i ride that gets a little rough but the bike held up nice and absorbed a lot of that vibration. As of now the only complaint i have is the the saddle is sometimes tough to get comfortable in i can manage on a 50mile ride but i think im gonna up-grade and also break pads aren't that great gonna get some kool-stops. So far i love this bike and i think im gonna be happy with it for a long time to come.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

@ afercn87, glad the ride went well. I went to see if Jenson Bikes in Corona had my Podium 2 assembled, but it still is not ready! I did have a chance to look at the frame and it looks nicer in person than I expected! As far as I can tell, this bike should be perfect for my needs. I still need to take it for a test ride, but assuming it fits ok...ill be buying it!

I've heard other people comment on the saddle, however stock saddles in general seem to be ok, but not ideal! Kool Stops also seem like a nice inexpensive way to upgrade your brakes! Thank you for the update!


----------



## Jman72 (Aug 19, 2011)

only put another 16 miles on it today before it got dark, I will agree that the brake pads arent super, they seem a little slippery , I really want to hear how the kool stops do. hopefully my saddle will get here soon, Ill let you all know how that goes.Cant wait to get a few hundred on it and get it really dialed in. I want to move my seat about half a cm closer to the bars but i think ill wait til my new saddle comes to do that. Hottody i hope you get yours soon, you will love it!


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

@ Jeman72...sounds like you are getting out and putting on some miles! That is fantastic! I'm hopping to get mine any day now, so I will share some pics! I was surprised how clean the welds looked on the Podium! This looks like a quality bike, especially given the price and the Tiagra Component mix!


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed the brakes don't grab as I expected. I know they won't be as good as the disc brakes on my MTB, but I'm sure there are better pads out there


----------



## hopatrickz (May 7, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm a student down in Huntington Beach here and looking to pick up the Podium2 from the Corona store the end of this month if all goes according to planned.
Looks like I'll be checking this thread pretty frequently until then.
Hopefully there's still at least one 52cm left by the time I get enough money for it :-D


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

hopatrickz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a student down in Huntington Beach here and looking to pick up the Podium2 from the Corona store the end of this month if all goes according to planned.
> Looks like I'll be checking this thread pretty frequently until then.
> Hopefully there's still at least one 52cm left by the time I get enough money for it :-D


Is it a 2011 or 2012? They went to a 10-sp rear cassette for 2012. But of course, it will cost more. I've seen some '11s on line.


----------



## hopatrickz (May 7, 2012)

2011 from Jenson


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

If you have a Sport's Chalet around there check them out. That's where I found mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## hopatrickz (May 7, 2012)

RideN said:


> If you have a Sport's Chalet around there check them out. That's where I found mine a few weeks ago.


Interesting, there's a Sport's Authority in my area vs. Jenson store that's 30 miles away.
How much did you get yours for?


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

I paid $599 for mine. They tune it and fit it for you as well. Plus, you get 15% off any accessories when you buy the bike. Don't know if Sports Authority carries road bikes at all, but there's a Sports Chalet located at 16242 Beach Boulevard, in Huntington Beach.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

North of you in Ventura County. I work downtown though. Good luck!!


----------



## hopatrickz (May 7, 2012)

RideN said:


> I paid $599 for mine. They tune it and fit it for you as well. Plus, you get 15% off any accessories when you buy the bike. Don't know if Sports Authority carries road bikes at all, but there's a Sports Chalet located at 16242 Beach Boulevard, in Huntington Beach.


Oh man, totally forgot about that one since it's tucked so far back in that plaza. I'm less than a mile away .
Are you a local?


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's a shot of my bike with a set of aero bars on it.


----------



## David8577 (May 22, 2012)

*Thinking about getting this bike too.*

Anyone having any problems with their bike? $599 just seems like too good of a deal to pass up for someone just getting started in this sport. 

I'm 6'2, but only have like 33-34 inch inseam. Think the 58cm will fit okay?

Thanks for any feedback,
Dave


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

David8577 said:


> Anyone having any problems with their bike? $599 just seems like too good of a deal to pass up for someone just getting started in this sport.
> 
> I'm 6'2, but only have like 33-34 inch inseam. Think the 58cc will fit okay?
> 
> ...


I have had this bike for about a month now and have had no problems just minor adjustments to shifting, brakes, postion the normal stuff. I have put over 200 miles on it and no problems at all. I am doing a 204 mile ride the 24th of may so I will post letting you guys know how it went and how the bike held up. As far as size If your able to sit on the bike that will help but if not just go to your local bike shop and ask to see a 58 and see how it feels just to get a rough idea.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Been about 2 mths now and I've had zero issues. I ride 20-30 miles a week right now. I enjoy the way the bike handles and rides. Check out a 56 and a 58. I'm 5' 10" 195, with 31" inseam and actually felt better on a 54.


----------



## drifter136 (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone have the 56cm? If so, would you be able to measure the standover? The listed 32.3" seems kind of tall for a 56cm bike. I'm 5'-10.5" with almost exactly a 32" inseam using the whole stand against a wall with a hardback book against your crotch method. The price and components are great, but I am afraid of the listed 32.3" SO on the 56cm and afraid the 54cm may feel cramped. Any opinions? I've been MTBing for several years, but I am looking for my first road bike.

Thanks!


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

If you have a Sport's Chalet, or similar near you go in and check one out. Even if they only have the Podium One, the geometry should be the same as the 2. 

I'm the same size as you and the 54 is NOT too small. I have about an inch clearance when standing. As for riding, I like the ride and the fit. I don't feel cramped from seat to handle bars. In fact, I have room to push the seat further back if necessary.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

With a 32 inch inseam I think you will be ok. I'm 6'1 and the 58 would work but maybe a tad small for me. I wear a 32 inch length paints; I don't know if this gives you a reference point or not. Also call the Jenson Store in Corona Ca, not customer service and ask their opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## Southpaw57 (Feb 26, 2012)

drifter136 said:


> Does anyone have the 56cm? If so, would you be able to measure the standover? The listed 32.3" seems kind of tall for a 56cm bike. I'm 5'-10.5" with almost exactly a 32" inseam using the whole stand against a wall with a hardback book against your crotch method. The price and components are great, but I am afraid of the listed 32.3" SO on the 56cm and afraid the 54cm may feel cramped. Any opinions? I've been MTBing for several years, but I am looking for my first road bike.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm 5'10, and bought the 56cm, I think it fits me almost perfectly. When I first started riding it I thought about putting a slightly shorter handlebar stem on, but I dropped a little weight, and got a little more flexible, and like the way it fits right now. JMHO

It is a great bike though, I've got close to 300 miles on it, and other than a couple flats, it has performed flawlessly.


----------



## David8577 (May 22, 2012)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for all the responses guys. I'm going to go with the 58 and adjust or get a shorter stem if necessary.

Dave


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

aferch87 said:


> I have had this bike for about a month now and have had no problems just minor adjustments to shifting, brakes, postion the normal stuff. I have put over 200 miles on it and no problems at all. I am doing a 204 mile ride the 24th of may so I will post letting you guys know how it went and how the bike held up. As far as size If your able to sit on the bike that will help but if not just go to your local bike shop and ask to see a 58 and see how it feels just to get a rough idea.


How did that 204 mile ride go?


----------



## calbearz (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh NO! What happened to aferch87??

Hope he is OK, this thread was just getting interesting!


----------



## aferch87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone sorry I havent reposted in awhile be busy busy, but the bike is like a dream I rode Seattle to Portland about a month ago and it was amazing the bike handled great when we hand to climb which was not to often and flew in the flats great speed. I got a couple of flats but those were the first I hade gotten on the bike and it was probably due to road conditions in places but havent had one since so the tires seem to be holding up.The saddle can be a little uncomfortable and im still looking for a replacement but i have gotten pretty used to it. I have put just about 800 miles on the bike since I have gotten it and have had no problems what some ever. I have recently moved to a new apartment which has increased my comute on the bike from 10 miles to 20 miles round trip, there are some nice climbs to school and then its all downhill but the way home is all up so it keeps me in good shape.

If your new to the thread and are curious about this bike ask me anything also its an amazing entry level bike for the price rarely will you find one better.

Good luck everyone and keep riding.


----------



## toneloc86 (Sep 15, 2012)

I was checking out this bike, seems like a great deal! But I have one main concern. I currently ride a 62cm single speed and I am looking to get a real road bike now. I am 6'4'' and not sure if a 58 would be sufficient. I have looked at other Fujis that are 60 or 61 but for the same components it would be a few hundred more... Any insight?


----------



## hrvatskaTC (Jul 31, 2012)

how would you compare this to other entry level bikes? Giant Defy 5? Trek (not sure)? GT gtr series?? i'm 6'3 looking for an entry level bike, and trying to get the most bang for my buck...


----------



## hrvatskaTC (Jul 31, 2012)

how much did you pay for the bike? is there a good place online to look? and im 6'3 so what size bike would that be? and i read prior posts saying the seat was bad, any recommendations on a comfy seat?


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

Jensen has them on sale for $599: Diamondback Podium 2 Road Bike '11 > Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

The seat didn't suck, but after 40 miles or so it was uncomfortable so I changed it out. However, that only means it was uncomfortable for the way my butt is built. There are many others on here who are fine with it.


----------



## RideN (Apr 5, 2012)

At $599 that's a steal. You get Tiagra components which are very nice for entry level bikes. Most other brands you have to spend upwards of $750 to get this component.


----------



## dndbenson (Aug 20, 2010)

If anyone is still looking for a deal on this bike JensonUSA has it for $499. I just picked one up for my wife who wants to start riding.


----------

